# My new 90 gallon



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Been cycling now for 1 week. deciding if i should go with 1 Rhom or a few Pygos.
What you guys think?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Looks pretty darn good.  I love the background. Any idea where I can get one? I am a rhom man myself. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice set up man I am a pygo man myself.............


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn! 
Everyone is getting these Badass 3-D Looking Backgrounds!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Damn!
> Everyone is getting these Badass 3-D Looking Backgrounds!
> [snapback]912553[/snapback]​


 Yeah, I'm starting to get very jealous...you bastards







.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Soldat said:


> I love the background. Any idea where I can get one? I am a rhom man myself. What are the dimensions of your tank?
> [snapback]912226[/snapback]​


Thanks for the prop fellas. Im real happy how the tank is starting out. Im pushin 288 watts of light. I cant wait til the tank cycles and the plants start takin off.

Yea the background is definitely sweet but the main reason i got it was cause it hides all the hoses, tubes and heater. You can order a "Back to Nature" background from http://www.on-the-rocks.se/ they are pricey and are designed to fit european tanks. You would have to modify it to fit in a standard american tank.

My tank measures 39" long x 25" deep x 24" tall. It was labeled in liters which was is equivalent to 90 gallons.

Im going to get my 1st pirahna as soon as its completely cycled. Im leaning towards a Rhom but I maybe tempted to get some baby (2-3") caribe or piraya if they become available =)


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

seriously how do people make there tanks so good


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

mrodge said:


> seriously how do people make there tanks so good
> [snapback]920167[/snapback]​


again thx for the props but this tank is no way near complete


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet tank!!!

perfect shape for a nice sized serra to be happy in. I'd love to have that tank.

what is that gravel?


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

gravel = 50% Florite 50% regular natural lookin aquarium gravel

the micro swords are starting to spread =)

one of the amazon swords is turning brown but has alot of small new leaves sprouting. other amazons are flourishing.

going to pic up some vals and an anubias today =)


----------

